# New Life Spectrum Question



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

I put this question in this forum because I thought it might get viewed more. Forgive me if it should go in health and nutrition.

Anyway, I purchased a large container of NLS cichlid formula in the 2mm sinking pellet size. I am having a hard time finding it. All I can find is the 1mm cichlid formula or the 2mm Medium fish formula.

The ingredients appear to be identical, but I want to be sure. Is the medium fish formula the same as the cichlid formula? :-?

I've been buying the 21oz. size jar ( the next biggest size is the huge bucket and is too expensive and too much food for my use). Ken's Fish has the above for about 19.99.

Feel free to private message me if you know of someplace that offers the 2mm cichlid formula in the large 21 oz. jar for about the same price. I'm having great difficulty locating a seller, even after having checked some of the recommended parters of Cichlid-Forum.

Your information regarding these two forumulas as well as any help and/or guidance is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

According to the vendor, the formulas are slightly different and this is not reflected on the labels to preserve trade secrets. Using a different formula probably won't hurt your fish.

The 1mm size is by far the most popular thus it has greater availability. I use 1mm (buy by the bucket) for all my fish except one 8" borleyi who seems to have trouble seeing the small pellets. He get's 3mm, but since it's only one fish I buy that by the jar.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I primarily used NLS and tried numerous other brands. They wouldn't eat anything but NLS so wouldn't touch the other stuff. I even starved them for a while but nope they wanted their NLS. Then someone suggested Ken's. I tried all the others I might as well. So in the end they eat Ken's now just like NLS. Ken's is much cheaper and is still a great quality food. I buy multiple size pellets and mix them so all the fish in the tank get appropriate sized food.

By the way I heard of 2mm cichlid NLSs being introduced but have never been able to locate any either, which is why I started researching and trying other foods as the 1mm pellets didn't suffice for my 9" Spilontus


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I just used the 3mm large fish formula for my 8" borleyi. Primarily because he seemed to have trouble seeing the 1mm.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I feed the large fish formula to my Frontosa and to my Red Devil. I buy it buy the huge bucket, along with the 1 mm cichlid formula.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> By the way I heard of 2mm cichlid NLSs being introduced but have never been able to locate any either, which is why I started researching and trying other foods as the 1mm pellets didn't suffice for my 9" Spilontus


Google "new life spectrum 2mm". It's really not that hard to find unless you mean locally. I've been using it for a while. It's not new.


----------

